# Yorkshire Big Breakfast Easter 2012 - Next Sunday, 8th April



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

It is that time of year again, the first big run out of the year, the Yorkshire Big Breakfast at Specialist Cars of Malton.

Easter Sunday, 8th April 2012, will see hundreds of drivers meet at Malton from 8.30am for a bacon sandwich and a chance to look at some of the finest metal in the North of England.

Now in its 5th year the Yorkshire Big Breakfast has grown to become one of the North's premier multi-marque car events with every kind of sports and classic car in attendance. We've had over 1500 people attend the last events and this promises to be even bigger.

http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/york ... aster-2012

Here's some pics from last year

http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums...rkshire Big Breakfast Sunday 24th April 2011/

http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums...ari Drive By Yorkshire Big Breakfast 240411/

Anyone venturing over? I know Joe TTCool attends, any of the Yorkshire crew or peeps from further afield going?


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Will be there also, enjoyed the road sprints last year with the boys in blue spectating 

Mark


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My contribution from the previous Big Breakfast Meet at Malton.

This is a fantastic opportunity to make our presence felt and broaden our appreciation of a wide range of sports cars; and to meet and talk with fellow enthusiasts. There are plenty of spaces on the Business Park to accommodate our TTs without prior arrangement; just arrive early!! Feel the atmosphere, drool at the cars and then drive into Helmsley where you will find good pubs and quality food; even a walk in Duncombe Park if you like!! Or you can go for a drive with your mates over the moor and head home in your own time.

There were about a thousand attendees at the Big Breakfast Event from all over Yorkshire, the North East and beyond last year, and this year promises to at least match all previous numbers. This meet occurs twice a year, at Easter and October. All are welcome.

Refreshments will be in abundance starting from 8.30 a.m. The cost of food will be contributed to a very worthy cause, The Great North Air Ambulance Service.

This event is not one of those mediocre low attendance meets, lacking in excitement and mouth watering machines; we deliver. Watch the Ferrari and Lamborghini blasting full on, in the low gears.

Also page 3: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=232399&hilit=malton&start=30

Search 'Malton'/ttcool on this forum for lots of other information; write ups, comments, and lots and lots of pictures of the amazing cars on display from a previous event.

The sponsor's web site: http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/

There's a North East Convoy (2012) to the Big Breakfast Supercar Venue&#8230;check out Piston Heads for details&#8230;all marques are welcome as usual&#8230;an unmissable experience for car enthusiasts. Sponsored by Specialist Cars of Malton: 8th April 2012 (Easter Sunday) York Road Business Park, North Yorkshire YO17 6AX Tel: 01653 697722.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all car enthusiasts

We are meeting in the top car park around 8.30 a.m.The PistonHead contingent will take up about half the spaces in that particular car park so there is plenty of room for our TTs. We had about 8 TT last meet, from memory, so lets see more of you this time. We want to keep together this year instead of being spread out around the business park.

You'll not see this amount of supercars, including Audi (R8s for instance) in one place anwhere. The atmosphere and enthusiasm is infectious.

Joe & Judy


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I may go over to this meet, but i would have to win some decent brownie points off the missus first.
Will only know later in the week.
May ask Big Syd if he wants to PAX with me if i can get a pass out.
Steve


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Not been on here for ages for various reasons.

I'll be going to this again, great event! Which car park at the top are you guys parking in the one on the left or right?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TT-Rossco said:


> Not been on here for ages for various reasons.
> 
> I'll be going to this again, great event! Which car park at the top are you guys parking in the one on the left or right?


The car Park is the one on the right as you enter the business park.

Joe


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks like I'm being given a pass, to go.. Yipppeee
Steve


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

As long as its not belting down with rain when I get up on Sunday morning I'll be there!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

i might pop along to this if the day is free ,looking to book a night away at the mo.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTsline02 (Matt)...I've sent you my mobile number via PM.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> Looks like I'm being given a pass, to go.. Yipppeee
> Steve


Very good news. See you there. I want a good look around your car  I hope big syd can make it also.

Joe


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTCool said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'm being given a pass, to go.. Yipppeee
> ...


Syd cant make this one.
Can you pm me your moby as i may need to ask where your parked on the day.
Should be there between 9.30 and 10
Steve


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Hi Steve

PM sent containing my mobile number. Pity about Syd...next time...

Joe


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Decided to have a run up to this, will see you all in the morning


----------



## BAZ8465 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm going to have run up....coming up the A59 from Clitheroe.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thx Joe - See you tomorrow guys!


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Woke up thismorning to find i have a puncture in my front passenger side tyre. Guess im not going anywhere today! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BAZ8465 (Jan 9, 2012)

If your on twitter follow @BAZ8465. Posted some pictures included a TT which had a member badge so assume is on here.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nicks' TT is one of the pics

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Apologies for not turning up to this, it clashed with my grandsons MX event
at Brampton today. Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A bit disorganized but plenty of exotica to see.
I'm still dribbling over the Maclaren
Steve


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> A bit disorganized but plenty of exotica to see.
> I'm still dribbling over the Maclaren
> Steve


It's a while since I've been, but there must have been twice as many there. Pity about the weather, a nice day would probably have seen a few more nice cars. It is good to see such special machinery being used as it should be.

Sorry, but the yellow and black F458 next to it stole my heart. Always said I'd only have a red Ferrari, but........... :-*


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Heres a few pics i took


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Some awesome pics there Guzi. Gutted i could'nt make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Check out Vid of V6 RUL http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums...2/?action=view&current=VID-20120408-00001.mp4


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Love the MkII Escort had one of those in red with a black vinyl roof


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

GroverUK said:


> Some awesome pics there Guzi. Gutted i could'nt make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


did you get ya puncture sorted? would of been a better day if the weather was a bit better, still some lovely motors there, can you tell from the pics i'm a GT3 fan :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Steve

Sorry about not getting back to see your car and a ride out. When I drove Matt's I went onto the A64 to see how well it performed and couldn't get off the motorway for a while; so unfortunately I missed a golden opportunity but I hope there will be other times. Sincere apologies. I took a few pics which I will post tomorrow. Despite the showers we enjoyed the day and will no doubt do it all again.

Hope everything went well with your son's move.

Joe


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Sorry about not getting back to see your car and a ride out. When I drove Matt's I went onto the A64 to see how well it performed and couldn't get off the motorway for a while; so unfortunately I missed a golden opportunity but I hope there will be other times. Sincere apologies. I took a few pics which I will post tomorrow. Despite the showers we enjoyed the day and will no doubt do it all again.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe, you look exactly like your avatar pic..  
Maybe next time for a ride out.
The move went as planned and the rain held off
Steve


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Guzi said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> > Some awesome pics there Guzi. Gutted i could'nt make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Na mate. Didnt even try with it been easter sunday. Probs nowhere even open tomorrow!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The best cars first :wink: Excuse my lack of imagination I had a very late night Saturday/early morning Sunday!































































































































































































































































































































































Joe


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well an interesting morning indeed, organised chaos seems to best describe it.

Great to catch up with Steve, Matt, Joe and Guzi, was feeling a bit lost before I found you lot just aimlessly wandering the streets, lol!

Didn't take too many pictures, and also looks like I missed out looking at the cars inside the showroom, including a couple of Carrera GT's and more  but here is what I did manage in-between the rain...

















































































































































Nick


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good Bank Holiday morning

A 6.30 a.m. rise on Easter Sunday after a late night on Saturday is not the best way to start a new day and a glimpse out of the bedroom window confirmed my suspicion that the weather over at Malton may just be a little bit less than ideal. The promise of a possible good days viewing urged me on and together with my wife we took on the challenge like true enthusiasts and ventured onto the moor. I took the reduced visibility and wet roads into my stride and sheep the same colour as mist tested my Brembo/DS2500 combination to the limit; so a good wake up call for me and my TT. There were still 3 ft snow drifts on either side of the roads we use to get to Malton. Thankfully the weather brightened up by the time we reached the event.

We made straight for the showroom where refreshments were available. Once there and filled with the usual belly fuel on offer we started our bi-annual pilgrimage to the holy grail of Supercar nirvana. To the uninitiated the Malton gathering could seem like organised chaos but that's not the case; an early arrival is all that's needed and Judy and I drove straight into a spot close to the entrance so that any TT approaching might see where was the best place to park. A free spirit mentality is need to fully appreciate such a gathering; a sort of 'race what you brung' approach as David Coulthard once said on a TV programme. All the premises on the business park have their own parking facility so whatever cars are of particular interest can be viewed at your leisure; the rest park along roads where walkers 'do the walk'.

The rest of the day unfolded with the usual meeting of the PistonHeads clan and later on the Audi TT contingent. It was nice for once to be able to have a chat with a few TT drivers and in this instance get a chance to drive Matt's TT. It was my fault that I missed the opportunity to view Steve's soon to be 700 bhp V6 3.3 machine due to the fact that I got stuck on the A64 to York in Matt's car which delayed my return to the venue before which time Steve had to leave. I would have loved a seat in that car, even as a passenger&#8230;as if he'd let me drive it LOL.

Due to intermittent showers, taking pictures was a little trying but nevertheless I did take a few. My favourite car was the Lotus Elise painted in the John Player Special livery and compatible interior. More iconic TTs than last October were present along with a lone MK2, so far as I could see. I saw two R8 offerings which were not clean but that was to be expected and most visiting cars were not turned out pristine due to the inclement weather. Malton is one of those events which enthusiasts take in their stride no matter what the weather because of the overriding need to get their bi-annual fix! I'm not one to go camping when I have the alternative of 5 star accommodation, even so, a bit of rain and an early rise was not going to deter me. The cars inside the showroom were beautifully turned out beyond anyone's expectation with lots of 'Do not touch' notices on them and I was tempted to take advantage of an offer to do the same to my TT at a later date.

Helmsley was very busy and the thought of queuing this time didn't appeal so we drove a few miles further to Ampleforth College for a snack in the coffee shop only to find that it was full to the brim with a pre-booked party. We made do with a quiet relaxing ten minutes on the comfy sofas in the reception area and then started out on an epic drive home, using up any unused adrenalin.

Happy days and more to come&#8230;a new appointment, the 10th of April, is the start day for the fitment of water injection and a final remap to my TT at Automark in Stokesley. I am mindful that this kind of modification has to be sorted from a universal kit, (from JabbaSport in this instance care of Snow Performance), so fingers crossed for a smooth couple of days work.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve
> ...


My avatar, Steve you should have gone to Specsavers :lol: Mind you being compared to the multi-talented Paul Whitehouse of 'very, very drunk fame' is not a bad thing.

Thanks for the offer of a ride out next time...only maybe? I would pay for a drive of your TT :roll:

Joe


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Missed the TT parking, as we were late and dived in at the other end of the estate, getting instantly stuck. Where was the organised in organised chaos - it was just chaos! Got a warm parking spot, just vacated by another Mark 2, don't know who. Great morning, apart from the weather. Guess it's only natural that we would all get a lot of the same shots, so I've just picked out a few that haven't been posted.

This is what a million pounds worth of Carrera GT looks like:










I like GT3's too:










Some of the detail on supercars is just superb, like the air inlets on the F458:










.....or the almost Art Deco door mirrors on the Macca:


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

You have good taste Guzi, that R8 is just lovely  
Had a good day out, pity about the weather, the car was gleaming when I left home, its looks scruffy on those photos


----------

